# Pantene?



## girly_girl (Apr 7, 2008)

Is pantene really bad for your hair? I have been using HSH Soy milk, and LOVE LOVE it!! However, I was told by someone that for a very nice shine to use Pantene Brunette Expressions. I'm not really sure that would give me any more shine than my HSH, but isn't pantene supposed to be bad for your hair? Last night I used my bed head self absorbed to give me a nice shine, but I hate straying away from my choc. soy milk.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't recommend store bought shampoos but that's IMHO


----------



## Ricci (Apr 7, 2008)

I used pantene 10 yrs ago my hair never grew .. I mean never grew it was always the same length for many years


----------



## Aprill (Apr 7, 2008)

I have nothing against high end shampoos/low end shampoos/natural shampoo etc etc etc. I used Pantene from about the age of 3 or 4 until I was 11 or 12 and I had hair down my back. So Pantene being bad is new to me. Some of their many lines may not be successful, but over all, its shampoo and shampoo has one purpose. Like Labrat said, if you have fine hair its not for you, because of the silicones and the build up, but I too have curly hhair and I wouldnt make it without silicones in my life.

People that cant afford high end crap use regular store bought, drug store shampoos, including Pantene and there is no rise in bald headed, unhealthy haired people. Heck, Pantene sponsored the last locks of love that was here and all participants used Pantene over the year to help their hair grow to be cut off for cancer patients so......(fill in the blank) HIgh end is not and will not be the only way.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 7, 2008)

well I supposed Patene better now then 10 years ago lol


----------



## monniej (Apr 7, 2008)

i love my patene for woc and use it daily. i strayed away from it for a while and my hair was not happy at all! nothing beats it for detangling without breakage for me. i agree with labrat81, my hair really seems to like the cones. but if what you're using is working then why even consider switching? just wondering...


----------



## internetchick (Apr 7, 2008)

I used Pantene and hated it. It made my hair a dried out frizz ball.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 7, 2008)

Well I considered it because I have hilights Blonde ones and they are looking Dull. I did go out and buy me some pantene blonde expressions to try out. I do have thick, med/coarse, frizzy hair so hopefully this will help me out. I'm going to put the pantene in rotation with HSH to try to keep my blonde looking good. The only thing is I bought the highlight enhancing and I think I needed the one that takes brassy out of blonde. I may exchange it for that one since I haven't tried it yet. I guess maybe Pantene is ok after all!! Can't wait to try it now!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 7, 2008)

I HATE Pantene Texturize! I did a whole rant on how that crap killed my hair. I am not a snob when it comes to my hair. I'll use whatever whenever. But this is seriously crap. my hair- which is pretty thick and strong, and I'm sure if you tied a Mac truck to the end of it, my hair could probably pull it across state lines without getting a split end.

But Texturize made my hair turn into a crinkly mess, like how hair turns when you burn it or put too much heat on it. I literally freaked. I thought it was damaged forever.

It was actually another cheapo shampoo that brought my hair back to life- Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 7, 2008)

Could someone tell me if I need the one for Brassy, since I'm wanting my blonde to be shiny like it was when I got them. I'm sure it won't look as good as it did then, but I want it to not be so dull looking.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2008)

Personally, I could care less what crap I use on my hair but I wouldn't never use Pantene again. It made my hair dry out and get frizzy and oily even quicker than other shampoos. I dont care if shampoo from dollar general is no brand, I would prefer to use that than deal with pantene again. I did love the scent though (thats how I purchase my shampoo.)

I just purchased Marc Anthony thickening shampoo and it does the job although it's fruity mango creamy scent is a bit much for me. Oh well, I got it on BOGO last week at rite aid.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 7, 2008)

i &lt;3 pantene, thats my HG shampoo and cond.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 7, 2008)

I got the one for natural/hilighted, but I think I needed Platnium/sand dune hi-lighted.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2008)

Last month, I purchased Pantene Shampoo and Conditioner - Daily Moisture Renewal. I have thick, wavy, curly, frizzy, coloured, dry hair so I can't get enough silicones.

My hair feels quite soft and is much easier to manage. I strongly recommend it for anyone with hair similar to mine.

I don't understand how any hair product can stop hair from growing from the scalp. But I am well aware how the elements, colouring &amp; other chemicals, and styling can cause split ends, frizziness, and breakage.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Pantene Pro - V is what I use &amp; love ! *


----------



## CamaroChick (Apr 8, 2008)

I have never understood what's great about Pantene. It always left my hair completely dried out. Nevertheless, every time I saw it in a "Best of Beauty" kind of list (where it shows up a LOT), I'd try it again to see if something had changed, or if I was missing something. I regretted wasting my money every time.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2008)

What a product does for one person, it will not do for all, I can list any shampoo brand and someone will complain about it.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a product does for one person, it will not do for all, I can list any shampoo brand and someone will complain about it. very true!


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried it yesterday, and it made my hair Soft. However it made it frizz or poof so I guess I won't be using it.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

i sorry it didn't work for you. just a suggestion - i picked up ojon shine and protect and i like it alot. i think we have similar issues with our hair. i want more shine and to help my semi perm color last a bit longer. i also want to control the frizz. this is the second day i've used it and i'm very happy so far. it's a bit pricey - $24, but for me it's been worth it. check it out.







Sephora: Ojon Shine &amp; Protect Conditioner: Lightweight


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 8, 2008)

i've used pantene before &amp; i liked the way it made my hair feel. it seemed like a great line to me. i haven't tried the color enchancing shampoos though. many lines have those color enchancing shampoos so i would check reviews or experiment &amp; see what works for you.

on what labrat said, i have also heard that pantene coats your hair with a lot of silicone (the stuff that makes it so shiny) &amp; that extra build up isn't good for your hair. if you use it, try switching off to other brands to eliminate some of the build up. it's better to switch off brands anyway so your hair doesn't get too used to one product.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2008)

i've also tried pantene in the past, it's probably my favorite brand of shampoos.

however, i couldn't use much the shampoo and the conditioner together, it was making my hair shiny and soft but also heavy. my roots were also quickly becoming greasy, as if the product was too rich for my hair. i still had a pretty greasy hair by that time, that's probably why.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i sorry it didn't work for you. just a suggestion - i picked up ojon shine and protect and i like it alot. i think we have similar issues with our hair. i want more shine and to help my semi perm color last a bit longer. i also want to control the frizz. this is the second day i've used it and i'm very happy so far. it's a bit pricey - $24, but for me it's been worth it. check it out.
http://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/827...41989_hero.jpg

Sephora: Ojon Shine &amp; Protect Conditioner: Lightweight

I tried the hydrating shampoo and conditioner, I tried small bottles. Does the 2nd day spray smell like the shampoo? I may have to go online and buy this. I don't have anywhere near me that sells it. I had to drive 3 hrs to get the small shampoo &amp; conditioner.


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 8, 2008)

I loved Pantene for years and years. I'm getting bored of it so now I'm shuffling between Pantene and Herbal Essences (just because it's raspberry scented YUm!). I've never heard it being bad for your hair.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 8, 2008)

I use the Pantene Ice Shine shampoo. I like it because the shampoo is more of a clarafying shampoo i think (lol i donno its clean and is lighter then all there other shampoos) And that seems to work well with my hair. I't doesnt leave it all heavy. Most shampoos make my hair fall out more then it already does. I thought i was going bald when I used higher end products like Redken and there was somthing else whicked expencive i used that made it fall out alot, forget what it is though. So even though the pantene leves me slightly frizzy is all I really use.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried the hydrating shampoo and conditioner, I tried small bottles. Does the 2nd day spray smell like the shampoo? I may have to go online and buy this. I don't have anywhere near me that sells it. I had to drive 3 hrs to get the small shampoo &amp; conditioner.



i've heard a few people say they didn't like the second day spray, both the smell and product turned them off. i'm a no poo girl so i can't tell you much about the shampoo, but the conditioner is awesome and seems to be exactly what my hair needs right now. personally i really like the smell. reminds me of patchouli or sandlewood. how did you like the hydrating formula when you tried it?


----------



## katee (Apr 8, 2008)

The problem with Pantene stuff is that it does make your hair look good initially, but alot of the ingredients will ultimately dry your hair out. There really is better stuff out there, even at that price.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, I never realized how unpopular pantene was!


----------



## Stylist101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay, SOOO after reading all the posts here I just wanted to add this...

Being a beautician, I have had some interesting experiences with clients that have used Pantene on their hair. As most of you all know, it does contain silicone which is like a wax substance, that is what the pro-v stands for..wax. Anyway...for the people who use it, its important to note that if you do get highlights or perms...or any chemical service done to your hair it may not turn out the way you want it because the wax builds up on the hair and a clarifying treatment does not always get the wax off the first time...it could take months to get all the build up off. So...for example, a client of mine came into the salon and wanted highlights for the spring/summer. I always ask what kind of shampoo they use because some shampoos do contain different ingredients that sometimes color/bleach is hard to break through (and its not just pantene). So, she was unsure of what kind of shampoo she uses..which for some reason when people tell me this I always laugh inside because who doesn't know what shampoo they use every time they wash their hair? Its right in front of them...anyway, I asked her if she used Pantene and she thought about it and said no. So after I placed all the foils in her head, I went back to see how they were looking. Well, nothing was lifting. I used bleach which bleach can usually lift through almost anything. So I asked her again what kind of shampoo she used and she said it was probably pantene and I told her about what happens when you get chemical services done when you use a shampoo like that. Needless to say I think she learned her lesson about that. So, you can still use the shampoo but just keep in mind if you do get highlights or color it may not turn out the way you expect it


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, SOOO after reading all the posts here I just wanted to add this...
Being a beautician, I have had some interesting experiences with clients that have used Pantene on their hair. As most of you all know, it does contain silicone which is like a wax substance, that is what the pro-v stands for..wax. Anyway...for the people who use it, its important to note that if you do get highlights or perms...or any chemical service done to your hair it may not turn out the way you want it because the wax builds up on the hair and a clarifying treatment does not always get the wax off the first time...it could take months to get all the build up off. So...for example, a client of mine came into the salon and wanted highlights for the spring/summer. I always ask what kind of shampoo they use because some shampoos do contain different ingredients that sometimes color/bleach is hard to break through (and its not just pantene). So, she was unsure of what kind of shampoo she uses..which for some reason when people tell me this I always laugh inside because who doesn't know what shampoo they use every time they wash their hair? Its right in front of them...anyway, I asked her if she used Pantene and she thought about it and said no. So after I placed all the foils in her head, I went back to see how they were looking. Well, nothing was lifting. I used bleach which bleach can usually lift through almost anything. So I asked her again what kind of shampoo she used and she said it was probably pantene and I told her about what happens when you get chemical services done when you use a shampoo like that. Needless to say I think she learned her lesson about that. So, you can still use the shampoo but just keep in mind if you do get highlights or color it may not turn out the way you expect it





This is so odd. I've used it for years and i get my hair highlighted just fine. It may not happen to everybody apparently.
I have noticed my hair drier lately I don't know if it's the shampoo. I've been using other shampoos lately because I got kinda bored, let's see if it helps.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is so odd. I've used it for years and i get my hair highlighted just fine. It may not happen to everybody apparently.
I have noticed my hair drier lately I don't know if it's the shampoo. I've been using other shampoos lately because I got kinda bored, let's see if it helps.

It happens, but it is very very very rare, the chemicals in highlights will overpower cones. It is good to wash hair with a clarifying shampoo 2 days prior to highlights, but not with moisturizing shampoos. Residue can block absorption, but it is sooooo rare.


----------



## heavyheavyhorse (Apr 15, 2008)

I used it for a few months and my hair just got gross and greasy. I stopped and switched to anther brand and now my hair feels really 'clean'.


----------



## mhm_megan (Apr 17, 2008)

i read a book on hair products and it said that most pantene products contained these chemicals that dried out your hair, stripped the color, etc. it could be different for everyone though.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 17, 2008)

I used Pantene a couple of yrs back. I tend to switch back 'n forth btwn shampoos. I have really oily and fine/thin hair (the worst of both combos) lol, but I find the Pantene Purity Clarifying shampoo works well with my hair. I know it's supposed to be bad to wash your hair every single day, but with this shampoo it's possible to do so and although it might dry your hair out a bit, that's a plus for me since my hair is SUPER oily.

I used to highlight and dye my hair a lot as well and during that time I switched over to Pantene color revival shampoo and it worked out well. It kept my color and I didn't have to dye it for another 8-10 months. I guess it might work for some ppl and for some it might not. I think it also depends on the Pantene shampoo you use since there's so many different kinds for different types of hair.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've heard a few people say they didn't like the second day spray, both the smell and product turned them off. i'm a no poo girl so i can't tell you much about the shampoo, but the conditioner is awesome and seems to be exactly what my hair needs right now. personally i really like the smell. reminds me of patchouli or sandlewood. how did you like the hydrating formula when you tried it? It made my hair soft, however it made it fall out. My hair is super thick so that could have been a good thing for a while, but after so long I'm sure it would be noticed.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't see anuthing wrong with pantene I've been using the Full and thick two-in-one for years now, with no complaints.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 18, 2008)

I like Pantene. I switch between salon stuff and drugstore stuff. My hair is really long, and has the tendency to get frizzy but Pantene works well on my mop.


----------



## aney (Apr 20, 2008)

If your hair does not like silicones don't use it... if it does, just remember to clarify every once in a while and you should be fine!


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have very fine and oily hair it might weigh your hair down.....but if you are a frizz ball like me it might not be a bad idea.......

lol! exactly. frizzballs unite!


----------



## spangle (Apr 29, 2008)

ive just tried the ice shine shampoo, conditioner and serum, my hair feels a bit waxy when wet but nice and soft when dry. I agree with clarifying monthly to eliminate build up.

I also think that if you use any shampoo too often, the hair gets used to it and the results change, so regardless of what shampoo you use, change brands from time to time and clarify.

Maybe because my hair has no dye or perm on it and I also only air dry is why, my fine hair suits it. My hair is also thick and wavy.


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 21, 2008)

has anyone tried that Pantene 2 in 1 for curly hair? My hair is Not curly, but i hear raves bout it making your hair Softer, how is this curly shampoo, conditioner or 2 in 1 lines??


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jun 23, 2008)

Pantene contains oil-based silicone, which is very difficult to wash out of your hair again; it actually has to be worn out, and it's hard on the hair. Salon products contain water-based silicones, which can easily be washed out again, and is much more gentle on the hair.

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, SOOO after reading all the posts here I just wanted to add this...
Being a beautician, I have had some interesting experiences with clients that have used Pantene on their hair. As most of you all know, it does contain silicone which is like a wax substance, that is what the pro-v stands for..wax. Anyway...for the people who use it, its important to note that if you do get highlights or perms...or any chemical service done to your hair it may not turn out the way you want it because the wax builds up on the hair and a clarifying treatment does not always get the wax off the first time...it could take months to get all the build up off. So...for example, a client of mine came into the salon and wanted highlights for the spring/summer. I always ask what kind of shampoo they use because some shampoos do contain different ingredients that sometimes color/bleach is hard to break through (and its not just pantene). So, she was unsure of what kind of shampoo she uses..which for some reason when people tell me this I always laugh inside because who doesn't know what shampoo they use every time they wash their hair? Its right in front of them...anyway, I asked her if she used Pantene and she thought about it and said no. So after I placed all the foils in her head, I went back to see how they were looking. Well, nothing was lifting. I used bleach which bleach can usually lift through almost anything. So I asked her again what kind of shampoo she used and she said it was probably pantene and I told her about what happens when you get chemical services done when you use a shampoo like that. Needless to say I think she learned her lesson about that. So, you can still use the shampoo but just keep in mind if you do get highlights or color it may not turn out the way you expect it






Well, it's very hard to find products that do NOT contain any silicones at all. You have to find very organic and ultra "clean" products if you want to avoid them.However, silicones are not bad per say; the difference is just WHICH kind of silicones the product contains. The cheap products contain oil-based silicones, while the more expensive salon products contain water-based silicones.

The cheap silicones damage the hair in the long run (even though you might not see it now, it will dry out and ruin your hair longterm), because the cheap silicones can't be washed out easily and it's not very good on your hairs condition.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think Pantene makes my scalp itch. But then, I don't think its the problem of Pantene, I've had same problems with other brands. My dad uses Pantene and it works just fine for him when Loreal didn't.

On the topic of drugstore vs salon shampoo brands, I don't think there's a huge difference. I've used both, with salon brands causing more than twice of drugstore ones. Some salon brands can be lousy, and some drugstore brands can be great and vice versa. Maybe its like what some of the girls said, that the causes are more long term so we don't see it now.


----------



## antoins (Jul 17, 2008)

i like pantene . and i used it every day and it shows m result too


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I used to use Pantene. My hair looked good for awhile, but it ended up drying my hair into a frizzy brittle split-end mess.

I started using Matrix Sleek.Look, and my hair has done a 180.


----------



## YummyGummy (Jul 17, 2008)

the last time i ever used Pantene was like years ago and it left my scalp sooo dry in turn i ended up with dandruff and my friend said it used to the same to her...But that was years ago so im sure things have changed, although it always bothered me that Pantene smelled way to perfumish


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 17, 2008)

Pantene didn't work for me personally, it was too strong. It works for others however, I mean my mom, sister and brother seem to like it. (I've never heard them complain about hair falling out or anything bad)

Heck, if it works for you then why bother buying something more expensive?


----------

